# Samba shares over internet



## marthyr (May 13, 2010)

Hello

Currently using FreeBSD 8.0 x86 version as server.

Clients workstations would be using windows XX, Vistas, 7s, and apples as operating systems.
I need some advice, I need to share over internet several excel files.

Already have installed samba share , I am concerned about security issues.
Samba server is behind 2wire router already serving several workstations as a lan server
Easily of access is a PRIORITY.

Which options are available?

Is VPN an option?

SSH Tunneling?

Samba share over internet? (I think is not possible)

WebDav?

thanks in advance.


----------



## mbr661 (May 14, 2010)

Hello marthyr,

I'm using OpenVPN in bridge mode very successfully to have my clients reach my network files and resources. I'm very impressed by OpenVPN reliability and ease of use. If you are interested look up the book "Building a Server with FreeBSD 7" by Bryan J. Hong, it has an excellent tutorial for installing OpenVPN.

Cheers,
mbr661


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2010)

marthyr said:
			
		

> Already have installed samba share , I am concerned about security issues.


Then don't ever open samba (or any other SMB/CIFS protocol) to the internet.



> Is VPN an option?


Definitely



> SSH Tunneling?


Tricky but can be done. VPN is much easier.



> Samba share over internet? (I think is not possible)


It's possible but certainly not advised.



> WebDav?


Don't have much experience with it but I wouldn't open it up to the internet.

I would go for a VPN solution. It's probably your safest bet. If you just need to make those files available, i.e. clients don't write, a simple apache setup will do fine too.


----------



## marthyr (May 15, 2010)

thanks for your help.

I am going to try vpn,


----------

